# Modding the Masterbuilt Charcoal Bullet Smoker



## SherryT (Dec 26, 2017)

New member...unsure of best place to post this, so I thought this might be the best fit...

I bought this smoker at HD on sale for $19. 








I've smoked a couple of butts in my Aussie grill before, but, to be honest, it was a PITB to regulate the temps, so we decided to get a dedicated "starter" smoker.

We intended to do the "standard" bullet smoker mods, but if we try to mount the legs on the outside, the unit can't be lifted off the charcoal pan because the slant of the legs coupled with a 1x3" (approx) welded-on support piece on the bottom of each leg narrows the diameter too much (they would point inward), so all we could do today was drill 7/16" holes in the charcoal pan.

I also checked the thermometer using boiling water and it was dead on as far as I could tell.

We're going to try it out like this and if it's a pain to get to the charcoal pan (and I anticipate it will be), I guess we could get a piece of square aluminum tubing and cut/drill our own legs.

Someone tell me I'm not going to ruin this piece of meat when I do this!

Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## Stasher1 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a slightly modified version of that same smoker, and have posted about it here: 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-modded-masterbuilt-bullet-smoker.270584/

It's a decent little unit, but I think the design of the legs will prevent you from doing some if the more common mods due to their footpads and the curvature of the legs. I think replacing the legs with angle iron or square tubing would be a good start.


----------



## SherryT (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply and the link, Stasher.

Gonna check out HD today & see what I can come up with for new legs.


----------

